# Non-Gmo Foods



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Does anyone have a list of Non-GMO dog foods?

thanks


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I believe Acana and Orijen are GMO-free.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Champion's foods are not labelled that way and Canada is the most aggressive user of GMO feedstuffs in the world, even more than the US. Even canadian apples now are GMO.

Bt toxin is now showing up in animal tissue and even in people.

I am looking for a food where even the ingredient sources like the chickens are not fed GMO corn or soy, especially Bt toxin corn and soy.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Found this on their website:



> Q. Do you use GMO ingredients?
> 
> A. All of the ingredients used by Champion Petfoods are GMO free, including our fruits and vegetables! Our ORIJEN and ACANA food is exported to the European Union, which has GMO regulations that are stricter than those set by AAFCO, the CFIA or FDA. In order to export to the EU, we must adhere to their regulations governing pet foods.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Found this on their website:


I have looked at the bags of Orijen & Acana and see no statement that the foods are GMO Free. Horizon says the same on the website but nothing on the bags.

I am concerned about the use of Bt toxin corn and soy as feed for the animals used in dog food. The chickens are certainly not GMO chickens but what they eat is.


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

Nature's Logic pet foods are GMO free. I was talking to a rep at a pet expo and she explained that they do not use GMOs and that they consider their food to be 100% natural whole foods diet. They started in the east coast and are now trying to spread their product throughout the country. Either way, I think it is something worth checking out. Nature's Logic -


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

GoldenPines said:


> Nature's Logic pet foods are GMO free. I was talking to a rep at a pet expo and she explained that they do not use GMOs and that they consider their food to be 100% natural whole foods diet. They started in the east coast and are now trying to spread their product throughout the country. Either way, I think it is something worth checking out. Nature's Logic -


No, the chickens and other animals used in these foods eat GMO feeds. I checked.

The only two countries where GMO corn and soy is not fed to animals raised for meat is Italy and France.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

An Italian company named Farmina is supposed to be making their products available online through Chewy as well as in California and the Pacific Northwest soon. They market themselves as GMO-free; use Italian chickens and eggs from France.

The Raw Materials | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

MyBentley said:


> An Italian company named Farmina is supposed to be making their products available online through Chewy as well as in California and the Pacific Northwest soon. They market themselves as GMO-free; use Italian chickens and eggs from France.
> 
> The Raw Materials | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.


Thank you for that. I found this.

https://www.facebook.com/FarminaUSA
Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you.

It is on Truth About Pet Foods 2014 Most Trusted List and DFA Five Star

I spoke to the FB Page manager and 6 distributors in 30 states have submitted orders and food is close to being in the stores.

They confirmed that the chickens used in the food do not eat GMO feeds.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the extra details. I'll be on the lookout for it. Farmina is a company that has been around for quite some time in Italy so hopefully people won't dismiss this "new" food to us as unproved product.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Rob S. said:


> Does anyone have a list of Non-GMO dog foods?
> 
> thanks


There really aren't any commercially produced non-gmo dog foods in north america.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Swampcollie said:


> There really aren't any commercially produced non-gmo dog foods in north america.


It is impossible due to the use of Bt Toxin GMO Corn and Soy. Canada is worse than the USA.

I ordered samples of the Wild Boar Grain Free from the Farmina FB page.

37% protein, 95% animal sourced. The guy said the formula is 42% wild boar.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

I got samples of this food through the FB Page. Wild Boar GF 37% protein and a Mono Protein Wild Cod with no chicken products with a surprisingly high 30% and no pea junk.

This is an entirely different level of food than what you normally see on the shelves. I was astonished at the quality and aroma of the kibbles and the nice size of the pieces.

I asked Chewy.com to send me an email when the food is in.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update and photo. I'm eager to try the Wild Cod since one of my dogs has a chicken intolerance; plus 30% protein seems pretty ideal.


----------



## fourgoldens (Dec 29, 2007)

Farmina responds directly on another forum I read and there food reads very well. Just always been another month until it is state side.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

MyBentley said:


> Thanks for the update and photo. I'm eager to try the Wild Cod since one of my dogs has a chicken intolerance; plus 30% protein seems pretty ideal.


The cod was the first one I opened. Big pieces, dark and very rich smelling. The fella told me by gross weight the cod formula is a minimum of 47% north sea cod. Nice to see an LID food with performance levels of protein and fat and without peas and pea protein and canola oil. He said this particular food got 92% of the stated protein from animal sources. Will try the Boar this week. Very lush looking and smelling food.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't believe how unnatural all our food has become. This is an interesting thread. Is all the chicken and other meat raised to feed people in North America fed a GMO diet? Or is organic meat non-GMO?


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Heart O'Gold said:


> I can't believe how unnatural all our food has become. This is an interesting thread. Is all the chicken and other meat raised to feed people in North America fed a GMO diet? Or is organic meat non-GMO?


Yes, Round-Up Ready Corn and Soy and Bt Toxin Corn and Soy. Bt Toxin crops are the worst. The chemical agent Bt is showing up in human fetuses and ground water now. Can you imagine a crop that makes its own pesticide? 

:uhoh:

Organic Chicken is not fed GMO feeds by definition. 

This food is very interesting because Italy is probably the most violently opposed country to GMO products in the world. They are simply not grown or used there. Poland, France and a few other countries are similar.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Its really sad what has become of our food supply. What were they thinking? I guess greed got the best of them. Its just evil in everyway.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

ssacres said:


> Its really sad what has become of our food supply. What were they thinking? I guess greed got the best of them. Its just evil in everyway.


Due to the use of antibiotics in chicken raising in the USA, 50% of the chicken on the shelves tests positive for bacteria, much of which are antibiotic resistant strains.

That is very scary.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Rob S. said:


> Due to the use of antibiotics in chicken raising in the USA, 50% of the chicken on the shelves tests positive for bacteria, much of which are antibiotic resistant strains.
> 
> That is very scary.


 It is scary for us and our pets. I don't know what to eat anymore or feed my dogs. I am afraid of contaminated fish, our meat is feed GMO, our fruits vegetables are so old by the time we eat them there isn't any nutrition left. I was vegan many years ago and am heading that way again. I even had a vegan dog that was very healthy and lived a long life. Much of it I need to have a serious refresher course on. At least I can grow my own vegetables and organic beans are pretty cheap compared to meat. Thanks monsanto and all you other crazy nuts. :doh:


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I would also investigate the vitamins ... unless organic, vitamins for humans are either synthetic or GM, ( ie most Vitamin C outthere is derived from GM corn ... ), same for dog food added vitamins 
Consumer alert: Most common vitamins, including children's vitamins, found to contain GMOs


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

T&T said:


> I would also investigate the vitamins ... unless organic, vitamins for humans are either synthetic or GM, ( ie most Vitamin C outthere is derived from GM corn ... ), same for dog food added vitamins
> Consumer alert: Most common vitamins, including children's vitamins, found to contain GMOs


Getting our vitamins from what we eat is of course the best; but if looking for supplements, I think non-synthetic and non GMO whole food vitamins are the healthiest choice . . . as in the following link.

NON GMO


----------

